# comparing red label to citori



## Hawkeye_90 (Sep 30, 2006)

Is there much of a difference in gun quality between the rugger red label and the citori. I am seriously looking into an o/u and I have saved enough money for either of them if I go with a cheaper model, but is there much of a difference in quality would a I loose something if I went with the rugger over the citori and vis versa?


----------



## tb (Jul 26, 2002)

I have a red label and really like it. Great gun. I'm thinking about getting a Citori Satin Hunter because it has 3.5 in chambers.


----------



## Nate (Sep 11, 2003)

Pick them both up and compare next to each other. My opinion is that Browning, better yet Beretta, build a much better O/U than Ruger. Resale value on Red Labels sucks as well, but might not be a consideration in this case. Beretta & Browning build a much nicer gun, but you need to handle both extensively to decide, as each has its own feel.


----------



## always_outdoors (Dec 17, 2002)

I agree with Nate. I was thinking red label until I put a Citori Feather Lightening in my hands and shouldered it. For me it just felt better and overall from what all the salesmen told me, it is just a better made gun.


----------



## Hawkeye_90 (Sep 30, 2006)

whats the resale price on a red label?


----------



## NDTerminator (Aug 20, 2003)

Earlier this year I was in the market for a mid/upper level O/U for both my wife and I. We narrowed it down to the Red Label and Citori.

Ultimately we each chose the Red Label. My wife went with a 28" english stock while I opted for a 26" pistol grip stock.

We both really like that you don't have to muscle a Red Label open. When you hit the lever, the barrels break open smoothly. Red Labels are built about as strong as an O/U can be while still retaining elegant lines. There are also no external screws on the RL.

Just comes down to personal preference. Both are great shotguns, you really can't go wrong either way...


----------



## dakotashooter2 (Oct 31, 2003)

I had an older Citori and traded it on a Red Label. I really don't have an issues with the function of either gun. The reason I traded the Citori was that it had fixed chokes and I like to use the gun for upland and waterfowl and it had such a chunky forestock I really didn't care for the feel of the gun. The ruger seemed to have about 1/3 less wood up front.

In this area I have rarely seen a used Red Label for under $800 and lately they are closer to $950-$1000. The older Citori's run just under $800 and the newer ones around the $1000 mark.

If I were to get another O/U I would seriously look at the Brownings.

I wish ruger made the 20 ga on the same frame as the 28 ga.


----------



## Chuck Smith (Feb 22, 2005)

They are both great guns.

But like mentioned above the red label opens with ease while the browning you have to use a little muscle.

But the best thing to do is go to a store and put them side by side and hold each one and shoulder each one. If you can....shoot each one.

I also agree the beretta makes great o/u. I really like the white onyx but am having a hard time finding them. Good luck.

Chuck


----------



## Hawkeye_90 (Sep 30, 2006)

I ended up buying a brand new baikal that fits me like a dream I have had it for about two weeks and put about 400 rounds through it I like it it doesnt have the fancy stock finish that the higher end guns do but it still looks nice and its built like a tank. I will post a picture of it when I get a chance.


----------

